# Avengers Assemble Type



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe my view of Loki is just more filtered through the original mythology and the comic books, but I'd say Loki is the stereotypical silver-tongued ENTP. He can lie his way out of anything, quicker than most people can think. He's clever, absolutely brilliant. He can manipulate people just by finding their little weak spots and then picking at them until they bleed. He can talk anyone into anything without them even knowing. That takes a lot of Ne (hypothesizing), Ti (deconstructing and systemizing) and Fe (being people-oriented). He relies on his brain and wits more than anything.

But I pretty much agree with the rest.

Iron Man: ENTP, completely and totally
Captain America: ESTJ, probably
Thor: No clue. ESFP, maybe?
Hawkeye: Sucks (but probably ESTP)
Bruce Banner: INTP (Hulk is his stereotypically INTP F Explosion)
Black Widow: ISTP?
Fury: INTJ, I think.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Loki is a mentally destroyed ISFP, don't you people know anything?  

There is no chance for Loki being INFJ, I see no Fe in him. He seems to have an unhealthy Te/Fi.


----------



## heron (Sep 14, 2011)

Stark struck me as an ENTJ. 
Banner was very INFP.
Loki was an ISFP.
Thor seemed like an ENFP to me.
Captain America definitely ISTJ.
Black Widow ISTP.
Nick Fury INTJ.
Hawkeye ESTP.

(Written as I watched the movie.)


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Captain America is an SJ, probably ESTJ.
The Hulk is an SP, most likely ISFP
Thor is an NF, I'm guessing ENFJ
Ironman and Loki are both NTs, Ironman I'd say is a definite ENTP while Loki is probably more of an INTJ.
Fury definitely has a lot of Te, I'm going to guess ESTJ

Don't know about the rest, I spent most of my childhood either exploring outdoors or playing video games and didn't read a lot of comic books. I've saw Ironman & the Hulk when they came out, and finally got to see Thor, but I have yet to see Captain America or the Avengers.

So, now why is this in the NT forum and not the Guess The Type forum?


----------



## locofoco (Apr 5, 2011)

I think Steve is INFJ. He shows a pretty nice INFJ moment in the movie when he confronts Thor and Tony in the forest. He showed Ni by realizing that Thor and Tony both wanted the same thing -- to get off Loki of Earth, even though they both had different reasons for doing this, and that it'd be beneficial for them to stop fighting. Through Fe, brought his realization to the world by chasing after them. He cornered them in the forest and said that for the greater good of the Avengers, Thor and Tony had to settle their differences because they are fighting on the same side, and should therefore respect each other and work together. INFJs may not tend to start conflict, but they are skilled at ending it.

Loki strikes me more as INTJ. For example, when he persuaded Thor not to cause of war with those blue people (don't shoot me, I forget their name lol). When he realized that Thor's plan was doomed, he pointed out how illogical and foolish it would be, citing evidence critical for Te -- that Thor would be causing a war, he was being rash, etc. I don't see any Fe in Loki.


----------



## mastelsa (Mar 13, 2012)

I understand the arguments for Loki as both INTJ and INFJ, but I'm compelled to remind all interested parties of a couple of things:

1. Loki does not have, as some people have previously said, a "half-baked plan". Loki actually does quite a bit of planning throughout the two movies he's in. First we have his plan to expose Thor as an unfit ruler (more on that later). That plan in and of itself took quite a bit of careful arranging, since he had to go to Jotunheim invisibly, make a deal with the Frost Giants (whom he knew would not actually be able to obtain the weapon they were after), get them in at _just_ the right time so as to make sure Thor was not crowned and was pissed off to the highest degree possible, suggest (without suggesting) to Thor that he should go to Jotunheim to get revenge, and volunteer to go with him whilst tipping off the guards without anyone in the party noticing. After Odin banishes Thor, tells Loki of his true parentage, and falls asleep for gods know how long, Loki concocts another plan in which he allows the Frost Giants into Asgard so that he can kill them and "save" Odin, proving him to be a worthy son. In Avengers, he's much more compromised because he was obviously saved from floating through space by the Chiutari and is now at their mercy, but he's still got a pretty amazing Xanatos Gambit going, if the hypotheses on the internet are to be believed. Many people think that Loki's whole plan for Earth in The Avengers was merely a possible benefit that could be abandoned if necessary in pursuit of a larger cause (many people are citing a specific weapon glimpsed in Odin's armory--the Infinity Gauntlet, which is usually sported by Thanos, that big grinning purple guy in the stinger). Even if that's not true and domination of Midgard was Loki's final goal, that weapon and the knowledge that if he failed he would be sent back to Asgard where that weapon happens to be provides a very handy loophole, and you can bet your vintage Captain America trading cards that Loki knew that when he started.

2. Loki doesn't just want power; at least not originally. Go back to the beginning of Thor (or the beginning of this comment) and look at his plan. His plan was to expose Thor as an unfit ruler. I think it's very possible that he didn't necessarily want the throne for the sake of having power, he was willing to take it to save Asgard from Thor. He didn't feel the need for power, he knew that Thor would screw things up if he were king. I think that's a large contribution to why he was so upset when Odin told him he was a Frost Giant--because all appearances indicated that rash, arrogant Thor was promoted over calm, collected Loki for no other reason than that Loki was adopted. Perhaps Odin has his reasons for choosing Thor over Loki (Loki probably wasn't ready for power, either, though we didn't get much that would indicate otherwise before he throws an extravagant, violent temper tantrum in response to the revelation that he's adopted), but we don't get to hear Odin's reasons, and neither does Loki. If Loki really wanted power for the sake of power, he would have let the Frost Giants kill Odin, or he would have killed Odin himself. Or he would have arranged some "accident" that he could never possibly be linked to (see point #1). Instead he kills the Frost Giants and attempts to kill ALL the Frost Giants to prove that he's the worthier son by doing what Thor couldn't. At this point his actions are emotionally driven, but there's still method to the madness--apparently Loki hasn't been doing this "good son" thing right, since he always gets upstaged by Thor. In order to get what he wants, he has to be more like Thor, which means fighting instead of sneaking, and trying to wipe Jotunheim off the map (which also doubles as emotional gratification, since he obviously dislikes being a Frost Giant). Now, Avengers is a completely different story. By the time Loki shows up in Avengers, he's pretty unstable. As Bruce Banner so eloquently put it, "his mind is a bag of cats". I think his lust for power in Avengers is a combination of madness and determination to prove that he can be a good ruler, even if Odin doesn't think so. He wasn't allowed a proper chance to rule Asgard, so now he's going to do the next best thing and conquer his own planet.

3. It's going to be nearly impossible to type Loki because he's first of all fictional, and second of all, acting under extreme stress. Not only does he clearly have some bottled up inferiority issues, in Avengers he is being at least partially coerced into action by the Chiutari leader (as evidenced by the fate-worse-than-death threats). Loki knows what he needs to do to save his own skin, and that's precisely what he's going to do. That's not to say that his actions aren't at all influenced by his personal feelings--I do think that many of his actions (particularly his interactions with Thor) are emotion-based, but I think it's quite possible that's not his natural state. Going further on this, he's obviously quite emotionally distressed after Odin reveals his parentage, and in Loki's defense it really does look like Odin was just being a jerk and promoting Thor over Loki because Thor is his and Loki is adopted. I don't care what type you are, that's going to hurt, and that's going to illicit emotional, knee-jerk stress responses. It's completely natural, and it's not necessarily indicative of one's type. 

Sorry for the essay, but I find Loki to be an extremely compelling character. Like I said, I see both sides of the INTJ/INFJ debate, but I thought I'd bring these points up to enhance future arguments either way.


----------



## Lucas (May 19, 2011)

One thing we have to consider, is the actors playing the characters. For Tony Stark, Robert Downey Jr is an ENTP, so it's a very easy person to type. He even made Sherlock Holmes look like an ENTP and Ironman was the perfect role for him to play. So, continuing with that logic:

Stark is the ENTP poster child.

Banner came off as INFP in the Avengers. When Edward Norton played Banner, he came off as INTP because Edward Norton seems like an intellectual to me. But in the Avengers, Mark Ruffalo gave him a softer, more emotional edge. He seemed to be struggling with Fi (I'm a bad person) as opposed to Fe (You think I'm a bad person). I'd say brilliant INFP.

Loki. I'm enjoying this debate between INFJ and INTJ, so I won't interject here  I'm fairly certain he's not extroverted, but beyond that, I'd like to see where this goes.

Thor. I'm confused why people think he's an "N"? If you watch the thor movie, he is never about "ideas". In fact, Natalie Portman was all about ideas and he was all about action. He was super reckless at first and all about having a good time. He loses his power and gets banished for his irresponsibility, once again, not much of a vice ENFP's are known for. My guess is ESFP. ESFP's can become very "honor filled" leaders once they settle down and he seemed to have all the strengths and vices of an ESFP.

Captain America. Once again this is difficult because Chris Evans is an ESTP. ISTJ's just don't seem to have their ringing motto be "stick up for the little guy" and "try 6 times to get into the army at 110 pounds". It seems like an ISTJ would recognize the confines of their ability and instead focus on their strengths, not try and exploit their weakness. They would be very practical about knowing when a "battle was lost" and not try and beat up 4 guys in an alley. He was both "for God and country", and yet broke rules when he felt it was better to break them. I don't think he was an SJ. As competitive as he was and at the same time full of obligations, ESTP seems to fit for me. An ESTP can show "J" tendencies when they feel an obligation to something close to them (such as friends, family or country), but once again, Chris Evans might have just made it more difficult to tell.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, so apparently Derek Keirsey is a huge comic book movie geek. I don't know if anyone else here reads his blogs (Derek Keirsey | Please Understand Me), but -

Assembly Required | Please Understand Me
Utilitarian Comradery | Please Understand Me
Concrete Comradery | Please Understand Me
Abstract Conflict | Please Understand Me
Paramount Synergy | Please Understand Me

Not only does he blog continuously about The Avengers, but he also blogs about Batman and DC comics as well as other Marvel comics -

Dilpomat’s Affliction | Please Understand Me
Strategic Bloodthirst | Please Understand Me
Super Brawl | Please Understand Me
Diplomat’s Sanctity | Please Understand Me
Tactician’s Cataclysm | Please Understand Me
Tacticians’ Skirmish | Please Understand Me

I could keep going with the links, but I figure 1/2 a years worth is enough.


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Ironman: ENTP
Captain America: ESTJ? No way he is a feeler ESFJ.
Hawk: ESTP
Hulk: INTP
Black Widow: ISTP 
Thor: ENFP
Fury: ENTJ
Lowkey? Loki: INTJ


----------



## silent_kill (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll go with Loki is an ENTJ over INFJ or INTJ, who else ?


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

I would agree that Loki is an ENTJ. His Te is trying to impose an order outside himself while his inner identity was completely undone. His lack of identity and (conviction) is a Fi inferior going unhealthy after trauma.


----------

